# Robin Williams last three movies...



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Death to Smoochy
Insomnia
One Hour Photo

Who has seen them, and what do you folks think? 

(Not that this NEEDS to be said... but please don't spoil them as I am very interested in catching One Hour Photo and I understand the characters have some similarities in that they are all very dark. Kinda weird seeing Robin Williams playing CREEPY rolls.)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Robin realized that his "Serious Roles" like in "Good Will Hunting" and "Dead Poets Society" gained much better acceptance than his comedy roles. As well as some nice Academy awards or nominations


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought Insomnia was ok but not great. Seemed a little bit too predictable and formulaic for my tastes although it wasn't a total waste of time. That was definately a better rental choice then paying full price to see it in theaters I thought. One Hour Photo I saw Sunday afternoon and really enjoyed it quite a lot. Whoever did the music for this one deserves a lot of congratulations as it was unbelievably well scored with really awkward kinds of merry go round/circus or carnival ride like sounds mixed in with uplifting then sad crescendos all over the place. I actually felt the music made this movie quite a bit more eery most effectively. Hopefully your local theater has a decent sound setup if you decide to go and see this one John. Low budget and not really well advertised as it was more of an artsy flick rolled out in few theaters over a longer period of time then I would have liked, but I think you will find its the best of the 3 films you mentioned above. Death To Smoochy I never saw, but I think it was widely hailed as a collossal failure by most critics.


----------

